# horse show in prestonsbourgh,ky -bestest weekend ever ;]



## breezeypoo&lt;3 (May 27, 2008)

well first off, i gave up lowearena seats to a hank jr/lynard skynard concert to go to this show. it was a two day show at the prestonsbourgh equestrian center. it started at 3pm on friday.[btw i didnt show]. they had the first class [open western] then did the opening remarks [personally,i thought it was a strange way to do it]. after that Henry,my trainer, was in classes 2,3,& 4. class 2 was open mares classic pleasure which he showed the mare that I also show, Margie. he got 3rd. While he was showing, I was warming up American Dream [which was in class 4,stallion trail pleasure]. His wife just happend to be at this show which was grrreat because we needed that third person for the horse in class 3 [it was yearling filly conformation so she didnt need warmed up or anything.lol]. Uptown Lady,the filly, got fourth, & im not sure how Dream did. [i was back at the stalls bathing margie]. after that i had about a 45min break till the next classes.i cant remebeer what class numbers it was, but first he showed margie again in mens open classic pleasure,then nothing in the next class, then cornstalk in 3&4yr old stallions/geldings classic pleasure. so i warmed up cornstalk n got him through DQP while he was showin margie [which got fifth {he was ****edddddddd}].cornstalk got fourth.after cornstalk showed n i rinsed him off, my stepdad n i left.

the next day they show started at 1,but we were only showing in the last 2 classes [classic championships & park championships]. well it took forever to get through the fourty classes before them. with about 10 classes left, a friend of henrys asked henry to show one of his horses in the trail championships. three classes in a row again, the problem is, someone just cant hold the horse in the middle class since its undersaddle. the horse just happens to be a ticking time bomb ready to explode; henry is the only one that can,or is dumb enough, to ride him. all the trainers that would be capable of handling him were already riding in the championships. finally one of his friends,jason stephanic,is ran down n thankfully he isnt showin championships so he can warmup southern comfort [the bomb.****] for the classic champ, while i warmed up the 2006 kmsha park pleasure grand champ, holy knight. id ridden knight before so warming him up, goin through DQP, & ridden in the warmup ring was no big deal, but before Henry left towards the ring on the trail pleasure horse, he was like "you need to be careful out there. keep him away from the other horses. when you enter the warmup area & they see his back number they're gonna know who the hhell he is. those boys in there are gonna try to eff with you, but pay attention to knight" ...so by this point I was like omfg. im not sure how he did in the trail class,or if he even placed, but southern comfort got fifth [i think he deserved a third] & Holy Knight got third. after the show atleast a dozen ppl came up & told us that he shulda won it hands down, but i guess u win some, u loose some.

sorry for the novel,but i had the absolute best weekend ever & i didnt even show! haha.lol.ill post pics later!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome!! Yay, can't wait for the piccies.  That's great to hear!


----------



## breezeypoo&lt;3 (May 27, 2008)

okay. here are some pics. i just realized as i was uploadin them to photobucket that i dont have a pic of uptown lady or southern comfort, but oh well. i can get some next show =]]

[i look hugeeee in that pic when i was standin there with american dream befor remounting.thank gawd theres a pic where i look normal!!! ****]

<me & american dream>









<bathing margie>









<henry showin dream>









<henry on cornstalk>









<holy knight>









<me & holy knight befor taken him throu DQP>


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome pics!!  LOL you don't look hugeee! :lol:

Pretty horse.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think I would have skipped the concert too  Looks like a really great experience.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

ooh looks like u guys had an awesome time..congrats! and no one is big!!!


----------

